# SciFi Metropolis 24 inch Jupiter 2 kit



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

They are back, and are making another run of the ABS hull 24" Jupiter 2, and are wondering how many to run off in this shot. 
I have been asked to see how many people might be interested in one of these J2 kits?
24" hull w/correct hull profile, and Derelict interior, Laser-cut acrylic, and resin parts. 
The one I am building is very impressive, and is coming along quite nicely!!
It has some very good resin casts needing minimal clean-up and puttying, and the laser cut acrylic pieces are very nicely done.
SciFi Metropolis is behind on the licensed LIS products due to the owner haveing a serious life threatening injury that he is just now coming back from(taken him nearly 3 years to return from it), and so, are way behind on several products. 
He is doing another production run of these 24" kits, and really needs an idea of how many to run off, so please post here or send me a pm if you might be interested in a 24" Jupiter 2 kit!!(The ONLY 24" kit of the Jupiter 2 being produced anywhere-and yes, someone did say "size matters"-LOL!!)
So, how many would love a 24" Jupiter 2 ???
:devil:Ron:devil:
Here is the Robot Factory address:
http://www.robotfactory.net/index.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Howdy!

Glad to hear you fellas are up and running again!!

I actually had one of your J2 kits, and have to say, it was indeed a real pleasure to build...I regretted having to sell it a couple years ago.

I actually may be interested in another......


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, This one is also a pleasure to build (so far) LOL!!
It is really looking good!!
I will tell 'em to put you down for one!:thumbsup:
I am not sure if the pre-order link is active at the Robot Factory website, but I will ask for you.
At 24" it is an impressive Jupiter 2 !!!:woohoo:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Just spoke with them and they have 12 of the 24 inch Jupiter 2 kits available, ready to ship now, at the Robot Factory web-site!!:woohoo:
www.robotfactory.net
Trying to finish-up my 24" build-up and get her shipped to the customer!!:thumbsup:
I will try to get time to post some photos in the next day or so!!
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The Moebius Kit is better.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I am just getting back to this thread to finally post some pics of the build.
I found it to be a great build, and I really enjoyed it, and was very pleased with the final results(it has shipped to the customer and I am waiting for them to receive it).
The difference between the 24inch SciFi Metropolis J2, and the Moebius 18inch J2 kit, to me, is that the 24 inch kit, with the Derelict Interior is more of a replica of the studio filming miniature.
At 24 inches across it is very large, requiring a big area to display it.
The Moebius 18 inch kit, with a very detailed upper level interior, is meant to replicate both the look of the upper-level studio interior set, and the filming miniatures exterior hull-profile all in one.
I remember on the Moebius models forum here, that there was a poll asking what size people were hoping the Jupiter 2 kit would be, and I think I remember that *alot* of people were hoping it would be 24 inches in size.
I have the Moebius kit and will be able to find/make space to display it when completed, but the 24 inch replica is just too large for me to be able to display in my home(maybe in the office/studio), but lots of folks wanted a larger size.
I started this thread to let those folks know that these are once again available.:woohoo:
Here's a link to the album with some photos of the 24" build:
http://s870.photobucket.com/albums/ab270/RonDenning/Lost in Space Jupiter 2/
Hope you enjoy the pics., now go build a Jupiter 2 (wichever one/size you prefer):wave:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

rondenning said:


> I am just getting back to this thread to finally post some pics of the build.
> I found it to be a great build, and I really enjoyed it, and was very pleased with the final results(it has shipped to the customer and I am waiting for them to receive it).
> The difference between the 24inch SciFi Metropolis J2, and the Moebius 18inch J2 kit, to me, is that the 24 inch kit, with the Derelict Interior is more of a replica of the studio filming miniature.
> At 24 inches across it is very large, requiring a big area to display it.
> ...



theres one on ebay right now,, only 30 min left in auction though


http://cgi.ebay.com/LOST-IN-SPACE-2...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439dd9d749


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

While no one can deny that SciFi Metropolis has done a wonderful job on the 2' studio miniature of the Jupiter II, you are correct about 24" being much to large for display in the average living room, and the 18" Moebius version is just at the penultimate display size at a whopping 18" diameter. I had the 24" Lunar Models Jupiter II to discover that display size problem first hand, and reluctantly sold it for that reason alone.
However, a 24" long SPINDRIFT I would gleefully build, considering that there would also be space for a 3-room interior. Knowing me, I'd get 2 of them!


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, the Moebius kit it at the top end of the display range for me, and I have a decent size house. Had the kit been the 24 inch size, I may not have gotten it, or worse, gotten one that was stuck in the closet unbuilt, because I have nowhere to display it.
I really like the Moebius kit, and the interior is very detailed.:thumbsup:
I, like lots of others, like the interior to look like the studio interior set, but I really like the SciFi Metropolis 24incher with the derelict interior, as this is the true Iconic image of the Jupiter 2.
If I had the space to permanently display it, I would love to have one in my collection. I certainly enjoy building them for others to enjoy, and display.
(I can't wait to build a 4-footer for them!!):woohoo:
:devil:Ron:devil:


----------

